# bulging disc??



## martha37 (Jun 7, 2010)

how do you code bulging disc is 722.93 or 722.10 for lumbar??
thanks


----------



## kjstearns (Jun 7, 2010)

722.10

Kirsten, CPC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 8, 2010)

Assuming it's the lumbar region, I agree with 722.10


----------

